# Cheap Make Up Brushes??



## SmearedMascara (Feb 24, 2008)

One of the infamous questions! But with a twist. I just found this website called, crownbrush.com. Pretty much cheap, but I like the idea of splurging on eyeshadows, eyeliners, etc., instead of brushes, I just wait until like Mother's Day, or other holidays to buy nice brushes, for now, I just want something temporary...

Has anyone used these brushes? Also, I was thinking of buying the E.L.F. professional Complete set of 12 Brushes. Is this waste of money, of should I just wait for the holidays to roll around???


----------



## luxotika (Feb 24, 2008)

I am cheap usually, but I find that you don't really need an ENTIRE set of brushes to achieve what look you are going for. I only own 3 brushes. 2 eyeshadow brushes and a blush brush that I also use for loose powder. I did hear that the Elf one is alright.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 24, 2008)

You could always go to art stores to get cheap brushes. Essence of Beauty (CVS) and Sonia Kashuk (Target) are great for the price as well!


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Feb 24, 2008)

I second Stereo's suggestions. Nothing can beat higher end brushes (MAC!) But those will do in a pinch.


----------



## Darla (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks, is that across the board or if you did want to splurge on better brushes which would those be?


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 24, 2008)

Go to Target this very instant young lady



I just got back and they have a sale on Sonia Kashuk (SP) brushes! The holiday sets are $12 I think, but I got a blending brush for...okay.....I cant believe it....hehe...but $1.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Which usually retails for around $6. hehe. Anyways, I like the ELF brushes, except the blending brush, that dosent work very well. Also the Target brushes, the ones that are like 2 bucks or something, are real good. And def try the brushes they sell at the art stores, those are real good. Maybe this will help you


----------



## chocobon (Feb 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks, is that across the board or if you did want to splurge on better brushes which would those be? Those would be the basic brushes u need and preferably MAC cuz they have the best ones out there!!A blush/ powder blush 129, blending brush 217, basic e/s brush 213, there's alot more but those would be great to start with!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 24, 2008)

I love artists brushes for eye makeup!


----------



## PlatinumBlonde (Feb 24, 2008)

you can find good brushes on ebay I just bought a set of 12 pink brushes for like 10 dollar and they are working just fine... I believe they are made of real animal hair (you an check it by holding a hair in a flame because synthetic hair wil melt)


----------



## Leza1121 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi:

As freelance/pro mua, I keep brushes by Crown, Sonia Kashuk, Essence of Beauty, Studio Basics, Face Stockholm, MAC, Alcone and The Powder Group in my kit.

I purchase Crown Brushes at industry trade shows such as IBS and The Makeup Show.

Here's a pic of my purchases from Crown Brush Company at the 2006 IBS trade show.

Attachment 39493


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 24, 2008)

Sonia Kashuk brushes are my favorite!

But don't by them in "sets" by them separatly. For some reason when they are made for the sets, they aren't at well made.


----------



## SmearedMascara (Feb 24, 2008)

OMG! Yall, thank you so much, yeah, I bought the Sonia Kashuk brushes in a set, and kind of disappointed me, but I am going to definitely look into buying brushes separately.

I just love that you tube comparison! You learn something new everyday...


----------



## magosienne (Feb 24, 2008)

i like Koren's video, he suggests Loew Cornell brushes and indicates which LC brushes have their MAC lookalike. i just wish those brushes were easy to find in France.


----------



## cherokee_gurl (Feb 25, 2008)

I get my brushes from Walgreens. They work very well and they very durable. The prices are cheap, and I always manage to get them while they're BOGO at Walgreens.


----------



## FemmeBoy (Feb 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Leza1121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi:
As freelance/pro mua, I keep brushes by Crown, Sonia Kashuk, Essence of Beauty, Studio Basics, Face Stockholm, MAC, Alcone and The Powder Group in my kit.

I purchase Crown Brushes at industry trade shows such as IBS and The Makeup Show.

Here's a pic of my purchases from Crown Brush Company at the 2006 IBS trade show.

Attachment 39493

Wow, you are the queen of brushes


----------



## Stephie Baby (Feb 25, 2008)

Since this thread is about cheap brushes, I have a question about the MAC 187. That brush is expensive and I was wondering if I should just suck it up and buy it or try to look around for a similar brush. I've never seen another brush with that design.


----------



## fawp (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a few of the Sonio K. brushes as well...the more expensive ones sold in individual white plastic cases...and they're awesome! I have the large fluff blush brush that I use for powder, the foundation brush which is much better than most I've used, and the blending brush which is terrific...it practically blends the shadows by itself.


----------



## Pallidity (Feb 25, 2008)

I've bought several of the Elf brushes, though not the set. I really liked the blending brush and the eyeshadow brushes, and the angled blush/contour brush was nice. I did find that the blending brush's hair was a bit...rough.

I buy a lot from Target, too. If you hunt around they have $1.99 brushes tucked away that are really very nice. They aren't in with their other brushes, though, they were about 3 aisles away from the rest of the brushes and makeup at mine, lol.


----------



## love2482 (Feb 25, 2008)

Try Sonia Kashuk brushes. They are sold at target.


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 25, 2008)

I bought one of those big sets from ebay. The ones I got were pretty good and would do for someone without many brushes.


----------



## avesoriano (Feb 25, 2008)

*Leza1121* are the crown brushes comparable to mac and sonia? ive seen their site... i get lost with their catalogue... how will i know what is one made of? IMO they have something to do with their website. Oh no im drooling over those brushes... i have yet to try those foundation brushes.

i want to buy squirrel brushes from japonesque but the website i found from google doesnt have any prices?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Stephie Baby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Since this thread is about cheap brushes, I have a question about the MAC 187. That brush is expensive and I was wondering if I should just suck it up and buy it or try to look around for a similar brush. I've never seen another brush with that design. I had the Flirt! and Apt. 9 dupes of the 187 before I got my 187SE brush. The Flirt! and Apt. 9 can't hold a candle to the 187. Not even close. It's such a great brush! If you don't want to pay full price for a 187 brush, you can wait for the brush sets! I got my 187SE in a brush set and it was a lot cheaper than the full-size.


----------



## Darla (Feb 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You could always go to art stores to get cheap brushes. Essence of Beauty (CVS) and Sonia Kashuk (Target) are great for the price as well!



Ok i bought the ones from CVS and some others. I think i have overlap and I still don't have everything i might need (like a lip brush) but its a start. Thanks for the great advice!


----------



## emily (Feb 26, 2008)

I like ELF's eyeshadow brush... but I've been overall most impressed with CVS essence of beauty brushes.


----------



## afrillisdark (Feb 26, 2008)

i love ELF eyeslipsface.com good quality. i didnt wanna believe it. but my cousin had some. i used it.. and i have a sensative face. and i didnt break out or anything. and its pure color its not waxy or oily or anything


----------



## Darla (Feb 26, 2008)

As a followup can i get some help identifying some of these in the first photo. I got them from Walgreen and supposedly they are from Japonesque

Here is a link.

and here is a pic. I think i know what some but i will not admit my stupidity here. Only $10 maybe not too bad?






I also go this shadow brush





and this foundation brush







and another 6 from CVS . essence of beauty duo brushes: Blending and Eye, Blush and Powder, Foundation and Concealer





Do i have enough? What else do i really need? I know they are not MAC brushes but ok for starters?

thanks


----------



## SmearedMascara (Feb 26, 2008)

Okie dokie! I guess this thread has pretty much turned into dupes of other products? (which would be totally fine with me)


----------



## laurie_lu (Feb 26, 2008)

Japonesque:

Professional Brushes - Japonesque


----------



## cafelatte (Feb 27, 2008)

I like the ones from CVS, but Sonia Kashuk's brushes are also good.


----------



## tint (Feb 28, 2008)

I use the foundation brush and eyeshadow brush from ELF...they're pretty good quality for being a dollar each


----------



## avesoriano (Feb 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurie_lu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Japonesque:
Professional Brushes - Japonesque

japonesque japonesque... i so want to have one.. but they dont have a store here.... I see they dont have a shopping cart either... is there a site where i can buy japonesque other than ebay? *Wait arent these expensive?*


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 28, 2008)

I use Essence of Beauty brushes but I don't recommend their powder ones or kabuki. They shed way too much but the rest of them are awesome and so cheap. You can buy them at CVS and at least once a month they're BOGO!!


----------



## moreno (Apr 30, 2009)

i'm planning to get some the crown brushes brushes.. but the site is a little confusing...


----------



## paintednightsky (Apr 30, 2009)

Definitely Sonia Kashuk from Target or Essence of Beauty from CVS. I do also want to try Ecotools as I heard that brand is really good as well. I also sometimes buy brushes online from mineral makeup sites, which are excellent quality! Thanks for the tip on art Cornell Lowe brushes. I'll have to check them out sometime at Marshall's although I prob don't need any more brushes lol

Oh yeah I also wonder why kit sets aren't as good quality as regular single brushes :/ I found this to be true with all brands from MAC to Kashuk.


----------



## Annelle (Apr 30, 2009)

I remember going into a few arts and crafts stores to see their prices. Turns out, I like the prices over at coastalscents.com better for their brushes. I have brushes from them, some from elf, some from EverydayMinerals, and some from target.


----------



## amanrich (May 1, 2009)

I have used Crown brushes on my clients, and myself for years. I also sell them (a lot of them). I think they are great. I especially like the badger hair brushes. They just make you want to purr when you use them on your face.


----------



## Hitomi (May 12, 2009)

MAC has excellent quality brushes and I have been robbed on Ebay with MAC fakes. Never again. I will pay the extra money for 1 brush rather than much less for inferior quality.


----------



## danishxp (Dec 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Pallidity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've bought several of the Elf brushes, though not the set. I really liked the blending brush and the eyeshadow brushes, and the angled blush/contour brush was nice. I did find that the blending brush's hair was a bit...rough.
I buy a lot from Target, too. If you hunt around they have $1.99 brushes tucked away that are really very nice. They aren't in with their other brushes, though, they were about 3 aisles away from the rest of the brushes and makeup at mine, lol.

Yeah those are pretty good! They're Studio Tools brushes, which is also a Target brand.


----------



## Nuria913 (Dec 25, 2009)

The elf studio brushes are great! You can get the whole 11 piece brush set for $30! And they also have a lot of coupons online.


----------



## skgee711 (Mar 16, 2010)

DO NOT BUY CROWN BRUSHES!! They shed more than a long haired cat..seriously.

Originally Posted by *FemmeBoy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, you are the queen of brushes



my crown brushes shed every single day. its horrible!

Originally Posted by *avesoriano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Leza1121* are the crown brushes comparable to mac and sonia? ive seen their site... i get lost with their catalogue... how will i know what is one made of? IMO they have something to do with their website. Oh no im drooling over those brushes... i have yet to try those foundation brushes. 
i want to buy squirrel brushes from japonesque but the website i found from google doesnt have any prices?

no they are seriously bad

Originally Posted by *skgee711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif DO NOT BUY CROWN BRUSHES!! They shed more than a long haired cat..seriously.

my crown brushes shed every single day. its horrible!

no they are seriously bad

im talking about crown


----------



## Skyelovee (Apr 19, 2010)

I am trying to buy cheap but good quality brushes for a long time.

I have searched E.L.F products however the sit for US &amp; Asia doesn't ship to Australia.

Is there a site which sells E.L.F products(that will ship to Aus) or anyone here who is willing to buy and distribute?

Thanks

xx


----------

